# windows 7 professional auf netbook installieren



## pipebomb (29. Juli 2010)

servus,

ich hab mich jetzt endlich durchgerungen ein netbook zu holen aber mir gefällt das win7 starter nicht bzw ich bekomme kostenlos win 7 prof weshalb ich des gleich drauf machen will.
des problem ist jetzt, des prog lade ich über MSDNAA und nicht auf dvd. auf dvd könnte ich es zwar brennen da es wahrscheinlich 2 isofiles sind aber dann wäre das nächste prob das des netbook kein dvd laufwerk hat und ich kein externes laufwerk habe.

kann ich win7 prof direkt über das win7 starter drüber bügeln also mit daemon tools des iso laden und dann installieren? oder gibt es da probs und ich muss vorher die platte formatieren? 
kann ich des win7 setup einfach auf eine externe festplatte machen und von da installieren?

wie mach ich die installation am besten?
ich will halt net die starter nehmen wenn ich die prof kostenlos bekomme. falls sich jemand über die legalität gedanken macht. msdnaa stellt verschiedene ms progs für studenten/hochschulen kostenlos zur verfügung.

cya pipe


----------



## th_h_hexley (29. Juli 2010)

Microsoft bietet ein Programm an mit dem man einen USB-Sitck für die Installation erstellen kann. Ist schon etwas länger her, dass ich das gemacht habe, deshalb bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob man den Stick  direkt vom Image erstellen kann oder ob man zuerst eine DVD brennen muss.
Den Namen des Programms habe leider vergessen.

edit: Hatte gerade nichts besseres zu tun: download.cnet.com/Windows-7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool/3000-18513_4-10972600.html


----------



## pipebomb (29. Juli 2010)

des hört sich schon sehr gut an, danke. 
muss die externe festplatte da leer sein oder kann ich meine restlichen daten drauflassen? hab nämlich keinen 16/32gb usb stick.
kann ich des win 7prof direkt drüber bügeln?
edit: hab grad gesehn, dass die platte oder der stick leer sein muss, des is natürlich blöd da ich keinen 32gb stick hab und keine leere platte zur verfügung hab.

cya pipe


----------



## th_h_hexley (29. Juli 2010)

pipebomb schrieb:


> des hört sich schon sehr gut an, danke.
> muss die externe festplatte da leer sein oder kann ich meine restlichen daten drauflassen? hab nämlich keinen 16/32gb usb stick.
> kann ich des win 7prof direkt drüber bügeln?
> 
> cya pipe


Du brauchst nur einen 4 GB grossen Stick. Der Stick muss allerdings leer sein. Wenn du ganz neu installieren willst, kann es sicher nicht schaden, die Platte im Netbook vorher zu formatieren. Ein Upgrade sollte aber eigentlich keine Probleme machen.


----------



## pipebomb (29. Juli 2010)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur einen 4 GB grossen Stick. Der Stick muss allerdings leer sein. Wenn du ganz neu installieren willst, kann es sicher nicht schaden, die Platte im Netbook vorher zu formatieren. Ein Upgrade sollte aber eigentlich keine Probleme machen.


   laut ms reichen 4gb, des hab ich auch gelesen aber des iso hat halt 16000mb deshalb kann ich des momentan auch noch net runterladen weil ich grad keine große platte hier hab.
ich glaub kaum, dass des prog die 16gb auf 4gb schrumpft. ich nehme mal an, dass die 4gb für die starter gelten oder kopiert des prog nur die bootdateien auf den stick?

cya pipe


----------



## th_h_hexley (29. Juli 2010)

Meine iso-Datei von Windows 7 professional (64bit, engl.) ist nur 3.22 GB gross.

edit: Kann es sein dass mit 16 GB, die minimale Anforderung für die Installation und nicht die Grösse der iso-Datei gemeint ist?


----------



## pipebomb (29. Juli 2010)

ich seh grad, da heißt es für die installation erforderlicher platz 16000mb.
gut dann sollte mein 8gb stick reichen. dann wär des prob gelöst.

wie installier ich win7 eigentlich wenn ich die platte vorher formatiert hab? oder ist die platte net so zugemüllt wenn des system komplett neu ist?

cya pipe


----------



## th_h_hexley (29. Juli 2010)

pipebomb schrieb:


> wie installier ich win7 eigentlich wenn ich die platte vorher formatiert hab? oder ist die platte net so zugemüllt wenn des system komplett neu ist?
> 
> cya pipe


Bei einer kompletten Neuinstallation  müsste man eigentlich problemlos vom USB-Stick booten können. Gegen ein Upgrade spricht höchstens zu viel unerwünschte Software, die der Netbook-Hersteller drauf geschmissen hat.
Ich habe Windows 7 als Upgrade auf Vista installiert und es läuft schnell und stabil.


----------



## pipebomb (29. Juli 2010)

ok, thx für die hilfe. dann werd ich erstmal schauen was alles unnötiges drauf ist und wenn des net zuviel ist installier ich es einfach drüber.
des fertige iso hat jetzt 2,29gb also doch recht klein.

cya pipe


----------

